# Check Engine Light Keeps lighting up, then after a couple of days goes off



## fatmike409 (Jan 29, 2013)

Issue is since last week, i've had the check engine light come on twice, stays on solid for a couple of days then goes off.. then a day or so goes by then pops back on again. I have an OBDII scanner and it sees no codes. Last year I had a similar issue where it came on and again, my mechanic at the time looked at it and saw no codes and was able to clear the light... back in the spring it did this one day, light came on while driving home from work and went out by the time i got home, and hadn't come on until last week. 

So to sum up, light comes on and off randomly, and no codes. Anyone heard of this. Car is out of warranty and i'm nervous to bring to the dealership with random happenings as the "investigation" gets pricey and it suddenly becomes a game of trial and error at my expense.... anyone with this issue who can shed some light would be great.

Also to add: Car seems to be running fine otherwise.... No shuddering, or rough idling. When light comes on or goes off there is no noticeable difference in how the car performs...

2011 Chevy Cruze LT
167000Km


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Fantom knows . 
With no codes read there would be nothing to begin to speculate upon .
Check all of your grounds !


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

fatmike409 said:


> I have an OBDII scanner and it sees no codes.


Just to be clear, you've scanned it when the light is on?

You might also stop by a parts store and let them scan when it comes on. Perhaps their scanner will see something. The code that caused the light to come on should be there in memory, but even the history will clear itself if the problem doesn't return after a certain number of trips.


----------



## fatmike409 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes I have scanned with the light on. To be fair the scanner was a 2nd hand one given to me by my father in law, however when my mechanic checked it last fall when it did this it read no codes as well and he had a decent scanning tool. I'll most likely bring it by my mechanic again, perhaps its a different issue this time and his scanner will see something.


----------



## KarlZap (Jun 30, 2015)

Check for Corrosion on the battery terminals.


----------

